# Trijicon Accudial Accupin Sight preliminary review.



## sepiid

I agree with you. they are right on if you dial it in properly. i have one on my bow and it is bad ass.
i had it all dialed in perfect out to 80 yds.
i then adjusted weight, installed new rest, adjusted my peep, and moved my nock point down by .5" i had to make a few minor adjustments, but i was able to quickly get back in the ballpark.

i just need to rechrono and set my adjustment wheel again. then ill be dead nuts accurate again!


----------



## jaybirdm

I ordered mine March 22, 2011 from www.opticsplanet.com they told me on friday another 12 weeks. I am going to wait because I believe in the concept and the engineering put into the sight. My friend has his in lost camo and loves his he ordered from SWFA.


----------



## macks234

i ordered mine may 27 i guess i get mine in 2014?


----------



## macks234

i know why they cost so much it takes two weeks to make one sight.


----------



## Oregonbwhunter

jaybirdm said:


> I ordered mine March 22, 2011 from www.opticsplanet.com they told me on friday another 12 weeks. I am going to wait because I believe in the concept and the engineering put into the sight. My friend has his in lost camo and loves his he ordered from SWFA.


Did you order it online or call it in? I remember someone on here saying that they called their order in to the same place as someone else after the other person placed their order online and they got theirs first. The company told them that they always take care of the phone orders first because everything is instant as far as creditcard verification. Might call and at least ask. 

OBH


----------



## raymundo

I guess I'll have to get one too. I was thinking to get mine from optics planet too. But I don't like that they told someone 12 weeks.


----------



## Palegabe

How heavy are these sights? It looks like they weigh a ton.

Thanks!


----------



## jaybirdm

Palegabe said:


> How heavy are these sights? It looks like they weigh a ton.
> 
> Thanks!


10.29 oz. about the same as an hha or spot hogg.


----------



## jaybirdm

raymundo said:


> I guess I'll have to get one too. I was thinking to get mine from optics planet too. But I don't like that they told someone 12 weeks.


I hope it's really not 12 weeks. But they offered me a 5% discount dropping it to 399.00 and some change for the wait. I'm going to wait anyway and I didn't turn down the discount. Not stressed though, rehabbing my shoulder after injuring it playing ball. Haven't shot in a month and it's getting better. Maybe in 2 weeks I will be slinging again.


----------



## jaybirdm

Oregonbwhunter said:


> Did you order it online or call it in? I remember someone on here saying that they called their order in to the same place as someone else after the other person placed their order online and they got theirs first. The company told them that they always take care of the phone orders first because everything is instant as far as creditcard verification. Might call and at least ask.
> 
> OBH


I ordered online.


----------



## ragu

One thing I'm trying to figure out us if you can use this sight beyond 80 yards. Anyone know? Thanks


----------



## sepiid

if you can get the pin at the top on the movement to be 20 yds you can push this sight to about 105 yds


----------



## gww5010

Does anyone have the Accupin in Realtree AP? I have the Hoyt Carbon Element in Realtree AP and I was wondering if the two camos match well. Please let me know. I would like to order the sight soon so I will have it before archery season.


----------



## jaybirdm

gww5010 said:


> Does anyone have the Accupin in Realtree AP? I have the Hoyt Carbon Element in Realtree AP and I was wondering if the two camos match well. Please let me know. I would like to order the sight soon so I will have it before archery season.


My friend has his in Lost Camo and it matches his Z9 perfectly. It's finish is actually better than the Bow finish.


----------



## arch44

Try www.wholesalehunter.com/ out of Mizzou.They have a few in stock.


----------



## cloquet

Do you still have to use a peep sight or an anchor sight with the trijicon just as you do with the HHA? Thanks, Tom.


----------

